# How Tall Are You?



## AuraWulf (Jul 17, 2008)

Just another random guestion for everyone.
Are you short or tall?
For me i'm pretty short for a 13yr old boy,But! i'm proud to be short :D
What about you?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

midget FMC is midget.

Well not really, around five-foot-three or something.

hey I'm about as tall as Ed. hehe.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm short. xD In fact, people sometimes call me "the Midget". xD

Umm... I think I'm about five foot, 2 inches.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm tall, but most of the male people n my school are extra-extra tall, so I'm short to them.

There's someone in Year 11 who is almost 7 feet tall... his head almost scrapes the ceiling and he has to bend to get through doors. It's... scary.

EDIT: To be precise, I'm about 5 foot 9.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Five feet six inches (167 cm) at 16 years old.  Average leaning towards tall?


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

162 cm...hm...is that tall?


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Quite tall and skinny. Hrrm.


----------



## AuraWulf (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

But are any of you proud to be short,because I am.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



			
				AuraWulf said:
			
		

> But are any of you proud to be short,because I am.


Proud? Not so much. But I do think it's kinda cool to be short. Although, it makes grabbing things from the top of shelves really difficult. >:


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Short. And not proud. If I had an extra coupla inches, life (or, at least, shelving books and getting stuff from cupboards) would be _so_ much easier.
And I could be fat and nobody'd know :D

Uh, I'm about 5 foot one-ish.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Fourteen years old and only four feet and ten inches tall. Sounds short to me based on average heights, but I could be wrong.

Still, I like being short. I can fit under small and skinny places, which is good for crowds and hide-and-go-seek. Also has its advantages in limbo.


----------



## @lex (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I guess average... I'm 175 cm, or 5'9".


----------



## Altmer (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

1m 93....6'4" ish? I'm 18 though, fullgrown. I guess I am pretty tall.


----------



## octobr (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Being short suuuucks. Dance is geared more towards tall/average people, mainly because of partnering (the partners have to be around the same height so that the guy can hold the girl while she's on pointe) and also guys aren't supposed to be 5'2. 

And I'm probably not going to get any taller. Then again, Mom went through a growth spurt her senior year, so.


I think the reason I always stare at the floor when I'm walking is to balance out the times I have to stare up to see, er, anyone. I have the fortune to be friends with damn tall people.


----------



## Furiianda (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Not -short-... like, a step above short. There are many people taller than me and a few shorter than me. (Very few.. XD)
Hm, used to wish I was a bit taller but actually I don't mind my height too much... I'm fine reaching most things. Heh.


----------



## Minish (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Pretty average, maybe leaning towards tall. 164 cm last time I checked, which is about... five foot four or something? I have big feet and hands though. :D (which makes me clumsy)

The whole year had to line up in height order for the whole-school photo, and I was sort of in the middle. All my friends were behind me though, but they're just plain short. XD


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm just under average -- 5'3".


----------



## Ruby (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm about 5'11'' tall.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Average. My friend is always saying I'm short, but he's absolutely massive, so ignore him.

Frighteningly two of my friends who were midgetitious in year 7 are now nearly as tall as I am. 0____o


----------



## Silversnow (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I am exactly five feet tall, and I haven't grown since I was eleven. Like, at all. 
But I like being short. It lets me stand on our kitchen counters and chairs, because nobody will get the salt for me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm about 175cm (5'9).


----------



## Jolty (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm a shortass (5'4), my 13 year old sister is taller than me >:|


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Tallest so far! I'm only 15 and am 6'6" and supposedly going to be around 7' when I'm done growing. Tall isn't always good ;~;


----------



## Spoon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm about five feet, and seven inches, which is fine. I'd rather be short-ish, though.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



OrngSumb said:


> Tallest so far! I'm only 15 and am 6'6" and supposedly going to be around 7' when I'm done growing. Tall isn't always good ;~;


fffffffffffffffffffff serious? bloody hell
But you win


----------



## nastypass (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



OrngSumb said:


> Tallest so far! I'm only 15 and am 6'6" and supposedly going to be around 7' when I'm done growing. Tall isn't always good ;~;


Are you sure you don't live in Ohio?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



Jolty said:


> fffffffffffffffffffff serious? bloody hell
> But you win


Yea. Serious.



Walker said:


> Are you sure you don't live in Ohio?


Perty sure that being surrounded by great lakes and living near Michigan State University puts me in Michigan.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5'6", however you want to classify that.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Waaaaaaaay too tall. :(

I'm 14 and I'm six foot two.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

jesus you're almost as tall as I am and I'm 18


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

yeah I know, according to my mom I'm above average height for adult males... D:


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm 5 ft. So I'm short. I'm a girl though.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



Zeta Reticuli said:


> yeah I know, according to my mom I'm above average height for adult males... D:


You're above average height by two or three inches (one in the Netherlands, more in other countries)


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm afraid I'll end up like seven feet and look like a freak. :(

the worst part is that everyone is like "do you play basketball" and I suck ass at basketball


----------



## Altmer (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

my dentist thought i should play in the NBA


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm 15 and 5' 9", which puts me at about average height for an adult male...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Short-ish. 5 foot, 4 inches, last time I checked.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm really short, but it's cool to be small.


----------



## Flora (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Shortshortshort.

Like 5'2".  I dunno.

But my crush is reeeeeeeally tall. D:


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

4'8" I win the shortest contest. And at fourteen years old. :D
I love being short. I can hide away for days at a time before someone finds me. Also, everyone loves to give me piggyback rides cause...iunno Like when we had to walk at school once for some anti-smoking thing and one of my friends gave me a piggyback ride and he ran. We both shouted banzai. :3

I don't wanna grow tall. D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



Ambipom said:


> I'm really short, but it's cool to be small.


Only a total shortarse would say that. xD


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm so short.  I'm 4'11''.  It sucks.  All my friends are taller than me and make fun of me for my height.  Grrr....


----------



## nastypass (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



OrngSumb said:


> Perty sure that being surrounded by great lakes and living near Michigan State University puts me in Michigan.


Making sure, since one of my friends is about the same height.  >.>


----------



## Darksong (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Tall, for my age. I'm only 11 and I'm about 5 feet tall.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm 5 feet tall and 11 years old. No wonder the Naruto characters seem so short.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5'5" (165cm?), which is on the taller side according to my doctor.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm taller than a lot of people my age, I'm at about 5' 7" right now.


----------



## Adnan (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5 Foot 5 Inches at a 10 year old age?

I don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## Erika (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm between 5'11" and 6'. Tallest in my family on my mom's side, other then that...I believe I'm pretty average.


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Some people actually make me feel small :o
I'm 6'1". Above average, not huge.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



OrngSumb said:


> Tallest so far! I'm only 15 and am 6'6" and supposedly going to be around 7' when I'm done growing. Tall isn't always good ;~;


Damn. I really feel sorry for you ;_; I'm 6"3 and I already have a hard time with a lot of things. I can't drive Japanese cars, for example. Most of them I don't even fit into, and the ones I _do_ fit into, I can't drive them because they aren't set up properly for tall people (Steering wheel, pedals, shifter, stupid-ass-door-pillar-thing-that-blocks-my-vision, etc). I could probalby go on all day, but you know just as well as I do my friend, if not better :(

So for what it's worth, don't complain about being short. Especially you girls. Short girls are cute. ...although for people of our height, all girls are short... _but that's not the point_...


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Argh, _cars._ I have stupidly short legs so whenever I get into a car I have to slide the seat all the way forward just so I can reach the pedals and then the steering wheel's right under my nose D<
And the seatbelt cuts into my neck, too (when I forget my scarf, that is). 

[/whinge]


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



Dannichu said:


> Argh, _cars._ I have stupidly short legs so whenever I get into a car I have to slide the seat all the way forward just so I can reach the pedals and then the steering wheel's right under my nose D<
> And the seatbelt cuts into my neck, too (when I forget my scarf, that is).
> 
> [/whinge]


You could get a Smart car? And then paint it like a ladybug 'v'


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> You could get a Smart car? And then paint it like a ladybug 'v'


In the immortal words of a friend-of-a-friend, "Smart Cars Are Dumb." Get a Mini instead  <3 Minis.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Short. 5' 0".


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm short, like exactly 5 feet. But I look okay, so I don't really care.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I was going to post my height, but then I said 'nah'.

I'm tall for where I live: everyone is extremely short. _Extremely_. However, I can call people just 1 inch shorter than me shortie and get away with it so being my height is cool.

However, my height is not cool for going on swings. They can't take my weight and make horribly squeaking noises. I'm scared the chains'll break like they've done before.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm so far the second tallest, at 6'5". However, I would be shocked if I grew any more, so others could pass me within a few years.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Tall. 5'8"


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

6' 1'' :D

Nice n' tall.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5' 10"

Fairly tall.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



XS-Nitrogen said:


> So for what it's worth, don't complain about being short. Especially you girls. Short girls are cute. ...although for people of our height, all girls are short... _but that's not the point_...


You think so? Whenever I find myself physically attracted to a short girl, I feel like a pedo. Even if they're older than me. :0


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



XS-Nitrogen said:


> So for what it's worth, don't complain about being short. Especially you girls. Short girls are cute.


I didn't think of that. Short girls ARE cute. <3


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

4' 11" and 3/4"

Four feet, eleven and three-quarters inches. No, I haven't even reached five feet yet. Yes, I'm just twelve, but I sure enjoy being short. Most guys I know think short girls are cute. The only time that being short is annoying is when we short girls have to kiss someone that's a hell of a lot taller than us. I feel so bad, the poor guy has to like...I don't know, lean forward or bend down or something =P

I know yeah I talk too much ^^;


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm sort of average :D It's been a long time since I last measured my height, but I'm around as tall as my friends. Of course, there are a lot of excessively tall people in my school, so I feel short.. lol.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I used to be really short, but I hit a growth spurt recently and now I'm slightly above average for my age.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

4'8''. Incredibly short.

.. people often think I'm 10 years old. Seriously.


----------



## Lili (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm nice and tall. When I get older I should be at least 6' 1".


----------



## Chimera (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5'2", which is just a _little_ short for 16 which isn't _so_ bad, but I can never reach the bowls on the top shelf. ;_;

... And what _really_ gets on my nerves is my little sister is _taller_ than me and she's _three years younger._ D:




Whee italics abuse. :D


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Very. Very. TALL.

 No. Seriously. Like 5'7 at 11 years old tall.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm average height. Just an inch or two over five feet. Or at least what I consider average height.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm 5'2".


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5 foot 10ish. i always thought I was pretty tall but. Basketball camp made me feel quite short.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I think around 5' 10''. I'm supposed to be over six feet in a few years.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I stand at 5'4''.  Pretty average for my age, I guess, but I'd like to be shorter.

(For some odd reason, I feel attracted to girls that are much, much taller than I am.)


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*



Sapphire said:


> 4'8''. Incredibly short.
> 
> .. people often think I'm 10 years old. Seriously.


You understand my pain. ;;


----------



## spaekle (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5'2" (157 cm). Quite short. 

I dunno, I don't really have many problems with it, but people have made comments before. :D;


----------



## Rayquaza (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

After reading all these posts, I seem to be scarily tall. 5' 3'', and I'm a 10 year old girl! D:
Maybe if I cut off my feet I'll grow them back, but they'll be flat so I'll be shorter! Yeah!
*runs to get chainsaw*


----------



## Adriane (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm 16 and I'm 6' 1". Slightly above average? *shrug*


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm 5' 2'', and I'm almost 14. I'm sorta short. 

Ok, scratch that. Very short. Whatever...


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm 6'1". I guess that's pretty tall for my age. :P



Rayquaza said:


> After reading all these posts, I seem to be scarily tall. 5' 3'', and I'm a 10 year old girl! D:
> Maybe if I cut off my feet I'll grow them back, but they'll be flat so I'll be shorter! Yeah!
> *runs to get chainsaw*


You're not alone. My dad was nearly six feet by the end of 6th grade, or year 6, or however you guys see it.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

Tall, but not all that skinny. But I'm not fat. I'm reaching around 5' 9", but remember, that's for a 13 year old boy. I'm taller than most.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm kinda short, 5' 03" and a half (about.)

Yet people still mistake me for being up to 10 years older then I really am. Oo"

Still wanna be a bit taller though...


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5' 7" Last I checked

And I am 16 going on 17

So... Am I short? My dad says I am, but looking at alot of the heights in here, I feel tall :D

Also, I am very flexible, allowing me to fit in places which you would normally have to be VERY short to fit in :D So that means I took away the one advantage really short people have! :D


----------



## Flazeah (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm pretty tall, I think, but I'm not as tall for my age as I used to be. Last time I was measured, which was a few months ago, I was nearly 5'6'', so I'm probably about 5'6'' now.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

I'm short. D:D:D:


----------



## Mhaladie (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5'1'' and not growing anymore. ; ;
I always feel very short, because most of my friends are much much taller than me.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Are You Short or Tall?*

5'10" and i'm 14.


----------



## Clover (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm about 5'11''.

I'm not tall, y'all are just tiny.


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm around 5 feet. 

I'm too small. Everyone around me squats down just to bug me...


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 2, 2008)

I do that to short people all the time :D

5'10 last time we measured. Probably 11ish now.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 2, 2008)

6'
I'm tall compared to my short family.
My mom is 5' and my dad is only 5'10"


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 2, 2008)

Somewhere around five feet and eleven inches. I'm busy doing something with a riding crop and whipped cream at the moment so I can't convert the figures into metric. 

Live with it.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm 5-foot 7 inches at age 14 but all my friends are taller than I am, so I feel short.


----------



## Athasan (Aug 3, 2008)

I was 5'2" last time I checked. I guess that's somewhat on the short side.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 6, 2008)

Hahaha I'm 6 foot 1. But most my my friends are 5 foot 4 and shorter...At fourteen years old...


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

5'3". I'm tiny, and I'm proud.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 7, 2008)

XS-Nitrogen said:
			
		

> So for what it's worth, don't complain about being short. Especially you girls. Short girls are cute.


All the more reason for me to complain, then. :/ Attraction=eww.

5'4" and rather upset about it because for the longest time I was really tall for my age.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm a 17-year-old girl and I'm 5'6". I guess I'm taller than many girls (my mom, for example XD), but I don't think I'm extremely tall or anything.


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 9, 2008)

At 10 (now), I'm 5 foot 4.


----------



## Midalemi (Aug 9, 2008)

5'6" and I'm actually quite happy about it. Short Pride!


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 10, 2008)

5' 1". That's average for me, because there are a lot of shortish kids at my school xD


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm 16 and I'm 5'11". Most kids at my school are shorter than me, but quite a few are taller. One kid is 6'7" and he just turned 16.


----------



## Yenaa (Aug 10, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> At 10 (now), I'm 5 foot 4.


D: you'll be six foot by the time your 13 at that rate! D:
I'm 12 and I'm only 5'3. ;-;


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, god, I feel SHORT. I'm 4' 7". I feel short. Actually, I'm not completely dwarfed by all of my friends! Well, I'd like to say that, but it's a lie. *sigh*


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 10, 2008)

*~[insert name here]~* said:


> Oh, god, I feel SHORT. I'm 4' 7". I feel short. Actually, I'm not completely dwarfed by all of my friends! Well, I'd like to say that, but it's a lie. *sigh*


Don't feel bad. There were only about 2 people shorter than me in the entire middle school last year (I was in 8th grade, btw)


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 11, 2008)

Remeasured recently to be about 5'9" and a half. Not much change but it seems that the doctors suck dick at measuring because according to them I'm shrinking from last year. 

I hope I grow more I'm kind of short considering my heritage.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't even know. Five feet, probably something like.. eight or so inches.

It's average, I guess. I was hoping I wouldn't get too much taller because of a thread I read on the old forums about how tall people have shorter lifespans. Maybe I'm just a little naive. And _paranoid_.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 11, 2008)

Yenaa said:


> I'm 12 and I'm only 5'3. ;-;


Go away. You're making me _incredibly _despressed.

D:


----------



## KMew (Aug 11, 2008)

12 and 5'5.

Random Fact: I know a guy who knows this girl that was 6'1 in sixth grade.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 11, 2008)

FerrousLucario said:


> I don't even know. Five feet, probably something like.. eight or so inches.
> 
> It's average, I guess. I was hoping I wouldn't get too much taller because of a thread I read on the old forums about how tall people have shorter lifespans. Maybe I'm just a little naive. And _paranoid_.


Only /very/ tall people, because it puts horrid pressure on the bones and your heart isn't strong enough. I'm talking like way over 7 feet.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 13, 2008)

5'8"

Compared to Renteura and me, you're fucking tall.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 14, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> Only /very/ tall people, because it puts horrid pressure on the bones and your heart isn't strong enough. I'm talking like way over 7 feet.


yeah I'm 6'4" and I'm fine


----------



## Zyn (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm 5'5".

I wish I was shorter/smaller so I could fit into small places. :3


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 14, 2008)

175 cm or so.  It's not bad.  Being shorter would be awesome; being much taller would suck.  :(  My cousin of around 200 cm has to duck a lot.


----------



## Wymsy (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm 5' 7". I like to think that that's good for a girl.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 18, 2008)

5 ft. 2 in. If I did the conversions right, that's 157.08 cm. or something like that; I did it in my head.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

5'7".

Average in California, pretty tall in my Alaskan town. xD;


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Aug 21, 2008)

6'3" at nearly-16-years-old. :D


----------



## Renteura (Aug 21, 2008)

About 4' 10"

<.<
I  think I'm the shortest one yet...and I'm 11.

All you people who are 10 and nearly 6 feet are making me depressed. :P 
I'm the second tallest in my class.


----------



## ethereal_joe (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm around 5'7'', so I'm slightly above average for my grade.


----------



## Lavasoul (Aug 23, 2008)

I am 5'3, small for a 14 year old, eh?
~​


----------



## Treechu (Aug 24, 2008)

5'11" at 14.

>D


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 24, 2008)

When I went to the doctor a few weeks ago, I was 5.8 ft. Unless I've grown mega fast since then, I guess that'd be accurate.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 24, 2008)

Around 5' 2", something like that.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 25, 2008)

6'
Yeeaaaah.
I want to grow MOAR
MOAR MOAR MOAR
I wanna hit 6'2" I dunno if I'll get there.


----------



## Lucariking (Aug 27, 2008)

5'3" yeah thats about average for a 13 year old.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 27, 2008)

5"8, im taller than my 16 year old sister and im 14 :D im also taller than my mom and all my aunts and friends! and im not even THAT tall wtf why is there so many midgets in my life? but at my school theres this kid who is seriously over      
8 feet TALL he scares me.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 27, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> 5"8, im taller than my 16 year old sister and im 14 :D im also taller than my mom and all my aunts and friends! and im not even THAT tall wtf why is there so many midgets in my life? but at my school theres this kid who is seriously over
> 8 feet TALL he scares me.


No, he's not. The tallest man in the world is under eight feet, I believe.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 27, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> No, he's not. The tallest man in the world is under eight feet, I believe.


No he was 8'11.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm 5'2". I'm kinda short but I'm not that short. I've seen people waaay shorter than me. I'm at least an inch taller than my mom.


----------



## PK (Aug 27, 2008)

5'9'' but the orthodontist (yes, _orthodontist_) says I have a ton more growing to do, so I'll probably end up over 6'.


----------

